# Illinois smoking ban



## Starsky (Mar 29, 2007)

I just read that Illinois has passed a smoking ban that will superceed local laws. It goes into effect Jan. 1. They will still allow you to smoke in tobacco retail shops, your home, car, and outside. How long before you can't smoke in your own home I wonder?


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

It is sad truth that many are having to face. Our freedom to enjoy a legal product is being pulled out from underneath us. I hate to say it but I think this is just the beginning.

This is why we all need to call our local politicians!!!


----------



## MrJerry-cl (Feb 27, 2007)

Starsky said:


> I just read that Illinois has passed a smoking ban that will superceed local laws. It goes into effect Jan. 1. They will still allow you to smoke in tobacco retail shops, your home, car, and outside. How long before you can't smoke in your own home I wonder?


What a dumbass state. I moved from Chicago 13 months ago and sure am glad I did!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

hey hey... i enjoy chicago.... 

but then again I'm living in CA... you cant even smoke on the beach.


----------

